# Acrylic router templates



## pagoda69 (Feb 23, 2012)

Does anyone out there make 1/4" acrylic router templates? I had a gentleman making them for me. They were laser cut. He has retired and sold his laser cutting machine. The templates were a 1/16th" larger than my inlays to accommodate my router bit guide. The templates were made from 1/4" clear acrylic.
Thank you,
John.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Simple stuff or tight tolerance convolutions?


----------



## pagoda69 (Feb 23, 2012)

Simple stuff, like circles and ovals.
John


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Not set up for conic sections but circles and other patterns I will entertain.
Leave PM's as desired.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1/4" clear acrylic Templates

Circle/Grommet Templates - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Rockler Inlay System - Rockler Woodworking Tools

==


----------



## pagoda69 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank Bobj3,
I have those templates. The templates I am looking for are for custom oval sizes.
Thanks again,
John


----------

